# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Chia sẻ thông tin du lịch singapore

## suffers95

Chào mọi người.
Mình thấy hiện nay việc đi du lịch Singapore cũng phổ biến với mọi người    rồi, chỉ muốn viết để bổ sung 1 số thứ mình thấy hay, do mới vừa đi    xong, tích góp kinh nghiệm thôi, có gì ko đúng mọi người bỏ qua.
Đầu tiên: về việc mua vé máy bay, nếu các bạn đi phượt hoặc muốn tiết   kiệm chi phí, có thể đi các hãng hàng  không giá rẻ như Vietjet,   TigerAir...lúc mình đi của VietJet thấy cũng  ok. Qua bển thì các bạn   nên mua 1 cái thẻ EZlink,  nếu đi 3 4 ngày thì mình nghĩ bạn có thể nạp   20 sgd là đi xả láng luôn,  chứ một số bạn nói 10 sgd, mình nạp 10sgd   xong đi dc 1,5 ngày nó hết rồi   :tongue:   chứ đừng đi taxi, nó mắc với lại đang  đi trên đường rất khó để bắt   taxi ( vẫn bắt dc nhé, khó thôi, chịu khó  kiêng trì đứng vẫy hoài nó   cũng rước)
    Thứ 2: về chổ ở, khách sạn ở Sing thì khỏi bàn, nó mắc lắm nên mình   khuyên  mọi người nên đặt các hostel, dạng như kí túc xá, ở giường tầng,   có thể  tham khảo giá trên các trang agoda...1 số bạn ngại chuyện  phòng  tắm  chung, ko phải phòng tắm của từng phòng. Nhưng ko sao, thấy  vậy  thôi chứ  1 hostel người ta trang bị đầy đủ phòng tắm lắm. lúc mình  ở là  Lah  Hostel, nói phòng tắm chung vậy chứ tắm thoải mái luôn, mỗi  lầu 2  phòng  tắm mà lo gì.   
 T3: về vé tham quan các điểm du lịch, đừng bao giờ mua vé tại các điểm    du lịch, nó bán rất mắc. ở VN mình cũng có 1 vài chổ bán, nhưng mình    thấy giá cả giảm ko nhiều, với có 1 số chổ hay bị phàn nàn gửi vé về    trể. Các bạn có thể mua vé tại 1 shop này bên sing, họ bán rất rẻ, rất    vui vẻ, có gì ko biết họ giải đáp tận tình, mình thích cách họ làm việc    lắm. Đây là địa chỉ shop của họ cho bạn nào thích mua tại shop
Địa chỉ: 31A Bali Lane Singapore 189867 (which is 5mins walk from Bugis MRT, see attached direction map).
Hotline: 98521485
Email: boboeshopsg@gmail.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/boboeshopSG 
 Các bạn có thể mua trực tiếp tại shop hoặc đặt vé trước, đặt cọc bao    nhiêu thì mình ko nhớ, tại lúc đó mình lại shop mua luôn cho chắc, cứ    yên tâm. có thể lên facebook để liên hệ với shop của họ https://www.facebook.com/boboeshopSG .
Mình có 1 code của họ là TV201 sẽ được giao vé miễn phí đến khách sạn,    nếu các bạn muốn các bạn nên hỏi họ còn sử dụng cái đó không. ( shop họ    tên là BoBo nhưng còn có tên khác là *Great World Travel)*
 ** 
 ** 
 ** 
.
Về phần ăn uống, các bạn có thể đến khu phố tàu, và tìm món cơm gà  hải nam, và nhiều món khác lắm

----------


## market92017

*Đăng lê chuyên mua bán thanh lý cho thuê Xe nâng hàng cũ bãi nhập nhật bản giá RẺ Nhất tại Bắc Ninh và các tỉnh thành !*


–> Liên hệ ngay hotline Đăng Lê : *0932 689 516* hoặc *03 88 03 03 04* để được tư vấn và báo giá hoặc truy cập website: maygatmaycay.com hoặc Fanpage *facebook.com/xeNangCu.NhatBanGiaTot/  * để xem các loại xe nâng, máy gặt , máy nông nghiệp nhập nhật bản

*Xem máy và mua máy tại : Tam Á – Thuận Thành – Bắc Ninh ( cách thị trấn Hồ 2km, Cách chùa Dâu 2kM )*

*Cách Gia lâm Hà Nội 12km  * 

Với kinh nghiệm 5 năm trong lĩnh vực máy móc nông nghiệp, công nghiệp, chúng tôi tự tin mang tới khách hàng những sản phẩm tốt trong tầm giá, đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu của quý khách hàng.

Hiện chúng tôi có: 

Xe nâng Komatsu 2 tấn, 

Xe nâng Komatsu 2,5 tấn, 

Xe nâng Komatsu 3 tấn, 

Xe nâng Komatsu 3,5 tấn, 

Xe nâng *TCM* FD25, TCM 25, TCM 35, 

Xe nâng Komatsu Leo plus 35,

Xe nâng Komatsu leo plus 30, 

Xe nâng hàng Xe nâng hạ toyota 20, 

Xe nâng hàng Xe nâng hạ toyota 25, 

Xe nâng hàng Xe nâng hạ toyota 2 tấn, 

Xe nâng hàng Xe nâng hạ  *toyota* 3 tấn, 

Xe nâng hàng Xe nâng hạ mitsubishi 3 tấn, 

xe nâng mitsubishi 2 tấn, 

xe nâng sumitomo 3,5 tấn,

Xe nâng hàng Xe nâng hạ *sumitomo* 3 tấn, 

Xe nâng hàng Xe nâng hạ sumitomo 30, 

Xe nâng hàng Xe nâng hạ sumitomo 35, 

Xe nânge nâng nissan,

Xe nâng hàng Xe nâng hạ  xe nâng* isuzu*, 

xe nâng diesel, xe nâng máy dầu, 

xe nâng máy xăng, xe nâng điện, xe nâng giá rẻ, xe nâng giá tốt, bãi xe nâng,




*Xe nâng hàng forklift cũ bãi nhật bản đã qua sử dụng hàng còn tốt kho bãi giá tốt nhất 2018 2019 các hãng Komatsu TCM Toyota Isuzu Nissan Sumitomo Doosan Mitsubishi*

Xe nâng hàng cũ bãi đã qua sử dụng nhập nhật bản các hãng giá tốt Komatsu 2 tấn, Komatsu 2 tấn, Komatsu 2,5 tấn, xe nâng Komatsu 3 tấn, Komatsu 3,5 tấn, xe nâng cũ TCM FD25, TCM 25, TCM 35, Komatsu Leo plus 35, Komatsu leo plus 30, Xe nâng toyota 20, xe nâng toyota 25, xe nâng toyota 2 tấn, xe nâng toyota 3 tấn, xe nâng bãi mitsubishi 3 tấn, xe nâng mitsubishi 2 tấn, xe nâng hàng sumitomo 3,5 tấn, sumitomo 3 tấn, sumitomo 30, sumitomo 35, xe nâng nissan cũ, xe nâng isuzu

Đăng Lê Chuyên cung cấp mua bán trao đổi *giao hàng xe nâng* bãi đi tại các tỉnh thành quận huyện thành phố như :

Hà Nội, Hà tây,Hà Đông, Sơn Tây, Ba Vì, Đan Phượng, Hoài Đức, Phúc Thọ, Thạch Thất, Quốc Oai, Thanh Oai, Chương Mỹ, Thường Tín, Phú Xuyên, Ứng Hòa, Mỹ Đức, Mê Linh,Hà Nội, Đông Anh, Sóc Sơn,Thanh trì. Tuyên Quang, Hà Giang, Yên Bái, Phú Thọ, Vĩnh Phúc, Cao Bằng, Bắc Cạn,Lạng Sơn,Lào cai,Sơn La, Lai Châu, Điện Biên,Hòa Bình, Thái Nguyên, Bắc Giang, Bắc Ninh,Quảng Ninh, Hải Phòng, Hải Dương,Hưng Yên, Hà Nam, Thái Bình,Nam Định,Ninh Bình , Thanh Hóa, Nghệ An, Hà Tĩnh, Quảng Bình, Quảng Trị,Huế, Đà Nẵng,Quảng Nam, Quảng Ngãi, Bình Định,Phú yên, Gia lai, Kontum,Daklak,Buôn ma thuật, lâm đồng,Ninh Thuận,Bình Thuận,Đồng Nai,Bình Phước ….

Liên hệ ngay hotline: *0932 689 516* hoặc *03 88 03 03 04* để được tư vấn và báo giá hoặc 

truy cập website:  *facebook.com/xeNangCu.NhatBanGiaTot/  *

----------

